# Audi TT brake replacement woes...



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey fellas,
So long story short im just doing a pad and rotor swap on my pops 01 225 TT. The axel nut got me first as its 16 point 34 socket. didnt have one that big so i just did the pads. THEN i try and do the pads on the rear (as they were worn to less than 5%!) and for the life of me couldnt get the piston back in the cylinder. Thats where i need your help.
HOW do i get the piston back in. I did a quick search but 'TT' dosen't get many results. I believe i need to have a special tool that pushs the piston back as it spins the piston clockwise. Can someone clairify the procedure on this? Any thoughts?
Thanks guys


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT brake replacement woes... (G'D60)*

autozone lone-a-tool brake caliper kit, is all you need....


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brake replacement woes... (DUBBED-OUT)*

I loaned the brake caliper tool set from Advanced Auto Parts first time around, later I saw the same thing on sale at Harbor Freight for 10 bucks and picked it up for convenience. That will take care of the rear pads. I thought the front axle nuts were 12 point? I picked up a 34mm 12 point socket from lowes or sears or somewhere and that worked out fine.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brake replacement woes... (4ceFed4)*

Hey fellas,
Got the rear disk tool and it worked like a DREAM, took me 10 minutes, if that. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT brake replacement woes... (G'D60)*

Why are you touching the 34mm axle nuts for a brake job??????
Just loosen the 2 18mm caliper carrier bolts and remove the carrier from the spindle/hub carrier/upright to remove the rotor. You do NOT need to touch the axle for brakes!
All the tools you'll ever need for a brake job are listed here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11541



_Modified by phatvw at 5:45 PM 5-13-2008_


----------

